# Temporary puppy room flooring



## skelso (Apr 29, 2009)

I've done several searches and read many threads on suggested flooring types but all are suggestions for permanent flooring. I need suggestions for temporary flooring. My house has stained concrete floors which are too slick for the puppies to get a good footing on. I need something to put down for a few weeks that's safer for them.

I have some scrap pieces of carpeting left over from carpeting the bedrooms but not enough to cover the entire puppy room. If noting else I'll get some more scraps similar to it but I'm thinking there must be a better solution.

Maybe indoor/outdoor carpeting?

Thoughts??

Thanks!!


----------



## Willie Alderson (Jan 26, 2011)

How big is the room? Is there a reason for the need of a large space? A traditional whelping box built with scrap wood should do fine...for a couple of weeks


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

I used cheap linolum sheeting from Lowes. It cost $45 for a precut 12x8 roll. I rolled it out and taped the edges down. It is clean, washable, pretty durable, and does not absorb liquid.

I also used the cheapest indoor/ outdoor carpet for the whelping box. I cut three pieces and swapped them out for hosing off each day.


----------



## Jason Glavich (Apr 10, 2008)

A box or 2 of Pergo flooring the cheapest they make. It has ridges for grip, wont stain, or scratch and is easy to clean up. I make the whelping box floor from it. If you want extra grip on top put a whelping liner from revival in it. Best part is it assembles easy and fast.


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

The linoleum has a slight pebble finish, so they could walk on it ok.


----------



## skelso (Apr 29, 2009)

wea206 said:


> How big is the room? Is there a reason for the need of a large space? A traditional whelping box built with scrap wood should do fine...for a couple of weeks


Sorry, it was late and I was tired but now that I reread my post I see I could have been a lot more clear...

Right now the puppies are in a Durawhelp box with a combination of their box liners, towels, etc (depending on what's clean at teh time) and are doing fine. It's once they are ready to come out of the box that I am worried about. I have them in my dining room which is about 8' X 12' with stained concrete floors. I assume I need to cover the entire area with something better suited for them to walk on. I can only cover about 3/4 of it with the carpet pieces I have.


----------



## Jason Glavich (Apr 10, 2008)

skelso said:


> Sorry, it was late and I was tired but now that I reread my post I see I could have been a lot more clear...
> 
> Right now the puppies are in a Durawhelp box with a combination of their box liners, towels, etc (depending on what's clean at teh time) and are doing fine. It's once they are ready to come out of the box that I am worried about. I have them in my dining room which is about 8' X 12' with stained concrete floors. I assume I need to cover the entire area with something better suited for them to walk on. I can only cover about 3/4 of it with the carpet pieces I have.


I would go with pergo for that size, snap it together maybe 3 boxes and it will cover the floor. I use an outside kennel in the house 5x10 and put pergo under it and cover with woodchips. Also the pergo unsnaps to be put away for next time.


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

Try one of the outdoor patio carpets they sell at most of the big box stores Wal-Mart, Lowe's, Home Depot and the like). They're a tight weave, work great to hose off, and give plenty of traction.


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

You don't want all carpeting IMHO, you don't want them soiling carpet at all. I use a potty box and give them beds. Sheets of linoleum, even end remnants from the building supply stores are the easiest to put down over cement. Roll them up and store them easily. I would invest in some epens-one is not usually enough, and make them high enough they can't climb up them.


----------



## frontier (Nov 3, 2003)

I use the cheap rolls of linoleum rolls from Lowe's or remants from the flooring retail store. Very inexpensive... Potty boxes with wood chips (not cedar). Puppy panels around the entire area. Sleep area in one end..potty area in the other.


----------



## Jennifer Henion (Jan 1, 2012)

Another great option is to get some pond liner from Home Depot. You can have them cut off as much or little as you need. It is heavy enough to stay put, but light and portable enough to pick up and wash off when it's time to move it. In the mean time, it's easy to clean and has a great grip for puppy feet. It's strong enough not to puncture and cheap. Plus, you can fold it and use again at some point in the future.


----------



## skelso (Apr 29, 2009)

Great ideas folks, keep 'em coming!

I hadn't planned to use any pens but I did build temporary walls giving them an entire room to themselves that I can control their escape from with a baby gate. I was going to use one of the carpet pieces, covered with towels / fleece as their sleeping area. I also have plans to buy a small pool to use with pellets or shavings (depending upon availability).I was mostly worried about covering the concrete outside those areas so it wouldn't be so slick.

Y'all have give me so many great ideas I may change that up a bit... Last night while killing time at wal mart waiting for them to repair a tire, I strolled down the clearance aisle and found 2' X3' bathmats on clearance for $5. They are hideous colors but I'm going to go back and buy some for use as beds.


----------

